# Accountancy firm



## sylwia123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

Could any recommend for me good accountancy firms in Abu Dhabi or Dubai for a western business.

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

meaning something like the Big 4? 
Or firms like BDO, Grant Thornton? Or are you looking for something much smaller and cheaper?


----------



## sylwia123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply and yes I am looking for some smaller and cheaper firms.

Thanks


----------

